# Can't export from Keynote to Powerpoint



## dtmdoc (Jan 16, 2003)

I guess Steve was wrong.

I tried to export an Keynote project to Powerpoint and I had difficulty doing so.  I was able to export to QT and to PDF, but powerpoint was a no go.  Anyone else had a similar experience or problem?

Otherwise I love the program.


----------



## pcouture (Jan 17, 2003)

I used Keynote for the 1st time in a University class I teach 3 days ago. Let me first say this thing rocks!

Once hyperlinks and the ability to play music throughout a presentation are implemented, it will be amazing.

I exported to PowerPoint for 3 reasons:

1. I wanted to check if it would work.
2. I wanted to see how close to the original the PP version would be.
3. I needed to generate a handout from the presentation. On this, let me say that the PDF export in Keynote is great, but it creates HUGE files, which is bad for my web space and bad for people on slow connections.

The program did a good job of creating a working PP pres. which included a lot of the same effects, although not as smooth since PowerPoint does not take advantage of Quartz the way Keynote does.

I guess I should also wish for the ability to export from Keynote straight to text, like PP does.


----------



## richlu (Jan 24, 2003)

I've exported a slide to Powerpoint and it is not good. The cool effects that you see with Keynote are obviously not usable in PP. I haven't tried the transitions yet, but I haven't really had the motivation to yet. I really don't understand what the hell Gates was talking about when he said that Keynote wasn't as rich as PP. BTW, if you want a workaround for music to play throughout a presentation, export the presentation to QT, and use QT Pro to add a soundtrack to the movie. Important Tip: Don't use MP3's!


----------

